# recipe wanted: Baked Potato Soup



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all 


My oldest daughter, Emelia (7), is absolutely crazy about potatoes. If you asked her what her favorite food is she'll no doubt tell you potatoes. But she's never been one to like soup, at all. The other day Emelia was asking for her fourth helping of mashed potatoes. My wife laughed and commented that she would bet Emelia would eat baked potato soup! My daughter got a big smile on her face and blurted "baked potato soup, really?"

I've tried various baked potato soup recipes from the internet before. While they were Ok, I was pondering if any of the ChefTalkers had a Fabulous Baked Potato Soup recipe that they could share.

Thanks all!
dan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While not a baked potato soup, I have a very good potato soup recipe I posted in this thread:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...up-recipe.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is not a recipe per se more of an idea.

I would bake your spuds and brush the skin with a bit of melted butter and season with salt.

As their baking I would sweat some leeks, onion and a touch of garlic, don’t brown them. Then add a bit of flour and make a blond roux, deglaze with a bit of dry white wine (if you like) then add your stock, I would use a white chicken stock and the stock should not be hot because if the roux is hot, you add cold stock, if your stock is hot, you add cold roux (room temp) this process prevents lumps. Make a bouquet garni with some parsley stems, a few thyme sprigs a bay leaf and a couple peppercorns. Peel the spuds and put the skin in some rinsed cheese cloth and add both bundles to your base. The skins will give you great “baked “potato flavor. When your soup starts to simmer, season with s&p. be sure to stir often to prevent any scorching. Then pass your potatoes through a tami in a vertical manner (prevents gluten development) and add them to your soup. Re-adjust your seasoning and hit with a touch of nutmeg. You can also temper some cream into the soup if you like. Remove the bundles and serve (maybe with a grilled cheese for your daughter)


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Assemble for Baked potato and roasted garlic soup
3-4 idaho potatoes baked then peeled cut 1/2 inch dice
6.chefs potatoes cut about 1 inch
6 cloves garlic roasted in oil in oven then mashed
5 shallots small dice
The white of 1 leek diced
3/4 cup diced celery
1 t thyme
1/2 t nutmeg or mace
5 strips bacon diced
1/4 cup butter
s & white pepper to taste
3 Qts good chicken stock
parsley for garnish and some crisp diced bacon
Method 
saute diced bacon in butter
add shallots,garlic ,celery leek 
add thyme, nutmeg and cut raw potatoes'
add chicken stock and cook till potatoes are soft and done
when potatoes soft blend the whole mixture
add diced cooked baked taters, garnish with diced cooked bacon, and a dollop of cream fraiche and chopped fresh parsley or a shake of smoked paprika
Yield approx 120 ounces or 20 /6 ounce cups or bowls
can be served in a boulli bread hollowed out.

Enjoy
P/S roux is not required as the raw potatoes when boiled and pureed will be the thickening agent:chef:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Phatch, Cape Chef and Ed...Thanks!

All three of these recipes are just the type of recipe I was hoping for. But, since all three are different enough from one another I'll just have to cook all of them eace:

thanks 
dan


----------



## pua.melia409 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is a great and easy baked potato soup recipe. If your daughter has been picky about soup in the past this recipe has very simple ingredients that she should enjoy.

Ingredients:

4 large russet potatoes (cleaned)
Water (or your choice of broth)
6-8 oz grated cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon black pepper (optional)
1/2 cup - 1 cup diced green onions or chives (optional)
2 teaspoons garlic salt or 1 teaspoon salt
diced bacon bits or diced ham (optional)
1 tablespoon butter (optional)
1/2 cup sour cream (optional but HIGHLY recommended)

Cut up and boil potatoes (I leave the skins on) in enough water or broth or a mix of both to cover them completely. Once they are soft enough to smash easily, add all other ingredients and simmer on low for five minutes. Keep stirring so that the cheese does not burn on the bottom. Use a potato masher or whatever you have that will do the job (I use a drink mixer) to puree the potatoes finely. Serve hot. I like mine thicker, but if you want to make it thinner, you can add more sour cream, water, or broth.

If there is something weird that you happen to like on your baked potatoes - ADD IT!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe pua.melia409 

Chef Ed, I tried your baked potato soup the other day and it turned out great! I'll be filing this one in my cooking binder 

Luckily, there's plenty of winter left in the upper midwest...which will give me time to get to the rest of the recipes 

thanks all,
dan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you I love making soups.:lol:


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheese Potato Ham Soup

Cheese Potato Ham Soup - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes









*Ingredients*


12 potatoes, peeled and cubed
2 large onions, finely chopped
2 pounds processed cheese food (eg. Velveeta)
1 pound chopped ham
ground black pepper to taste
3 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup milk
*Instructions*

*Step 1*

Put potatoes, onion and cubed ham in large stockpot. Cover them with water. Cook them until potatoes are nearly tender. 
*Step 2*

Get one cup of the cooked potatoes and use the back of a fork mash them into a bowl. Put some of the liquid from the pan (about a tablespoon at a time) along with the flour untill you have a thick paste. Add this back to the pot. 
*Step 3*

Put the cheese in a pot. Let the soup simmer until the cheese melts and become thick. Add ground black pepper to taste, then stir in the milk.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

What do you cook it in ? water, stock? and what quantity Why are you adding a whitewash (Flour and water) when potatoes and cheese are thickeners?:chef:


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Love your recipe!


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Cook in water in a pot over a heat. Water can cove the ingredients, the quantity depends on you pot size. add whitewash (Flour and water) before potatoes and cheese are thickeners. that is why I said until they are getting thick...


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Butter, whole 2 Tbsp.
Sweet onion, Diced ¼” ½ cup
Salt ½ tsp.
Baked potatoes 70ct Russets 4ea.
Chicken Stock 4cups
Heavy cream 2 cups
Roux as needed to desired thickness
Coarse black Pepper 2tsp.
Salt to taste

Bake potatoes and allow to cool, best results are over night. Peel skin off of two of the potatoes and shred with box grater/shredder. Set aside for use later.
Take remaining two potatoes and dice with skin on, random ¼” to ½” and set aside for use later.

In stock pot melt butter over medium heat and add onion. Sweat for 2 minutes and add salt. Continue to sweat over med flame being careful not to brown. 
Add shredded potatoes and cook for 3 minutes or just to remove chill. 
Add chicken stock and bring to a boil. Reduce to simmer and cook for 15 minutes. 
Add remaining potatoes and heavy cream. Bring to a slow boil again and reduce to simmer. Cook for an additional 15 minutes. 
Add roux and bring to a boil for last time. Add additional roux to attain desired thickness. Wait until soup returns to a boil before adding additional roux. 
Add black pepper and adjust salt to taste.

Garnish with shredded cheddar cheese, crisped bacon bits (I like to make my own with thick sliced bacon and just render in small sauté pan) and sliced green onions if desired.


----------

